
Intel says customers stockpiling chips on U.S.-China tension, hikes forecast - beezle
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-intel-results/intel-says-customers-stockpiling-chips-on-u-s-china-tension-hikes-forecast-idUSKCN1UK2Z1
======
ksaj
What an interesting way to goad people into quickly buying more of their
products. Scarcity and impending expense are prime motivators - the very
reason so many people fill their tanks every time gas prices spike, instead of
simply keeping it topped up when gas is cheap.

------
gundmc
China's manufacturing firms add a ton of value in the tech supply chain. It's
not like fashion where processes are lower-skill and can easily be
transitioned between countries and regions based on shifting headwinds.

It will be very difficult, expensive, and painful for chipmakers to untangle
China from their supply chains. It's not all bad though, having a shorter
supply chain closer to consumer markets can do wonders for lead times and for
the configure to order model that's increasingly expected by shoppers.

